

Learn to use a Debugger, Dammit - c_guy
http://pythonforengineers.com/learn-to-use-a-debugger-dammit/

======
greenyoda
Learning how to use a debugger is excellent advice, but this article would be
more useful to beginners if it recommended some good resources for learning
how to use debuggers.

